# First Gray Fox Pics



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is the pic of the first gray fox of the year.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Awesome job !! Beaut of a gray indeed.*


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Fox Commander whats the hunting story behind this nice looking grey? Nice job!!!


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

well we set up about 30 yards from the woods and started the cottontail distress call. after about ten minutes. then i decided to try a mouth call i got. my buddy turned the call off and was getting the call when i heard it running towards me. i told him to put the call back on and he ended up putting coyote howl on and surprisingly the fox stayed there. finally he got cottontail distress back on and it came on in. i shot it facing me and it jumped like 4 feet in the air and started to yip and roll around. then the fox jumped up and ran to my right and then back across in front of me and i shot it running as it turned again and was coming back across in front of me. exciting hunt!


----------

